# ICT Business & System Analyst Ceiling



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am a prospect Aussie migrant. I am looking forward to apply under subclass 189 as a ICT Business Analyst. Currently i am with ACS for my skill assessment.

As till December 1594 of 1800 is already occupied. And i believe that till date all ICT BA and SA must have gone in January 1st round. 

I want now to focus on new slot for next year starting 1st July 2013. 

This forum will help in discussing all ICT BA`s and SA`s who are planning to apply under 189 in future. 

Kindly pour in your thoughts / inputs on this.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a prospect Aussie migrant. I am looking forward to apply under subclass 189 as a ICT Business Analyst. Currently i am with ACS for my skill assessment.
> 
> ...


where did you see that? can you post quotas for ICT occupations


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Goran said:


> where did you see that? can you post quotas for ICT occupations


Its in the ceiling section in the link below:

SkillSelect


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Its in the ceiling section in the link below:
> 
> SkillSelect


I know.. but it says there as of 11/28/2012


----------



## GoAustralia (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes the numbers are reaching fast. 

I have had glance on the state sponsors(190), think there are no BAs required.

Good to have this thread for discussing future hopes.


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Goran said:


> I know.. but it says there as of 11/28/2012


I think you have to delete your Cache memory. The report got updated today, it shows till 31/12/12 now.

Are you are ICT BA/SA ?

I believe that by now, i.e. 7th Jan round remaining 205 positions must have got absorbed. 

So, was just wandering what are the next steps.


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm also a BA and still waiting for the results of my ACS Assessment. I guess we can't do anything but pray that we will be selected on the remaining slot OR that the ceiling will be a lot higher on July 1.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> I think you have to delete your Cache memory. The report got updated today, it shows till 31/12/12 now.
> 
> Are you are ICT BA/SA ?
> 
> ...


I'm SysAd, as of DEc 31st 142/2400 have been filled..


----------



## tincup (Jan 14, 2013)

I submitted my EOI on 22 nd January as an ICT BA.... I think the ceiling might have been reached by now for ICT BA's and system analysts (26111)


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

tincup said:


> I submitted my EOI on 22 nd January as an ICT BA.... I think the ceiling might have been reached by now for ICT BA's and system analysts (26111)


Yes Absolutely tincup.

The ceiling must have already reached by now. Now i think we have to wait until 1st july for the new set of quotas. 

BTW, you mind sharing your profile with us. Your education and experience.


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Any news on the ceiling for ICT BA/SA ?


----------



## GoAustralia (Nov 7, 2012)

hope there should be an update on Monday..


----------



## GoAustralia (Nov 7, 2012)

*Ceiling reached*

Hello All,

The ceiling has reached..

Will we be able to predict what might happen coming July, will there be BA's required?


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you saying that the BA skill may not needed next year?
Do they drop skills like that?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG  I hope not !!!


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there is any chance of these occupations getting removed from next SOL (SOL 2013-14)?


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Birender said:


> Is there is any chance of these occupations getting removed from next SOL (SOL 2013-14)?


Looking at the trends, ICT BA / SA are in demand in Aus. So the chances are very bleak, but u never know.

Just be positive.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Looking at the trends, ICT BA / SA are in demand in Aus. So the chances are very bleak, but u never know.
> 
> Just be positive.


I think this doesnt show the demand in Australia. But this shows that more people are applying for this


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I think this doesnt show the demand in Australia. But this shows that more people are applying for this


No, what i meant was, if you see the no of ICT BA/ SA over last 3 years, it has increased from 300 to 800 to 1800. So, certainly there is demand in market right. 

So, they cannot just close it suddenly next year.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Are there any occupations which are deleted from SOL till now? 

I assume the occupation list for subclass189 is kinda more safe and in demand all over the australia. That is the reason we don't have to apply for state sponsorship for these occupations. :juggle:

Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Usually, when an occupation drops from the sol, it is moved to a state's list. 
Lol, I remember about 2 years ago worrying whether BA/SAs will drop from the list but it didn't and what a relief it was . Oh wait- just remembered it did drop out of Queensland's list, but that was a strange thing. Don't remember if they put it back though- haven't checked


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Following are the words from my consultant:

"While the new quota will be in place from 01st July 2013, there is a strong possibility for the unutilised invitations to be issued to new applicants in addition to government deciding to invite applicants over and above the ceiling."

Is there is any possibility of the above mentioned scenario?


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello guys,

I am in a similar situation. Had to slog for almost 6 months to get all the documentation up and right and finally just dropped in my application for the skills assessment on the 4th of March. Now suddenly it came to my notice that the ceiling is reached. 

i cannot explain how sad i felt. I had to leave my baby with parents and travel to take the IELTS exam so that i wouldnt lose out on time as the test centres in my place (Bangalore-India) was filled until April. I thought i would finish that off and apply for EOI as soon as my assessment comes out.

What a waste!!

Feeling sad. Yet i am trying to keep my spirits and my hopes high!
I do hope that we can console each others while we are here.


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Birender said:


> Following are the words from my consultant:
> 
> "While the new quota will be in place from 01st July 2013, there is a strong possibility for the unutilised invitations to be issued to new applicants in addition to government deciding to invite applicants over and above the ceiling."
> 
> Is there is any possibility of the above mentioned scenario?


What exactly does that statement mean?????
He has defenitely used an extremely complex statement.
I am confused cos he has used the term "unutilised invitations", while for this Opp code, all is used up.
Some clarity please!


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

By the way.. does anyone know if it is possible to change the ANZSCO code to something which is still related to the roles but hasnt reached the ceiling yet? Just thinking out loud here! 
Pour in your thoughts or Experience.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> What exactly does that statement mean?????
> He has defenitely used an extremely complex statement.
> I am confused cos he has used the term "unutilised invitations", while for this Opp code, all is used up.
> Some clarity please!


"unutilised invitations" means the invitations which wont be used for other occupations before this year ends. May be those invitations can be granted to SAs.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Following are the words from my consultant:

"While the new quota will be in place from 01st July 2013, there is a strong possibility for the unutilised invitations to be issued to new applicants in addition to government deciding to invite applicants over and above the ceiling."

Is there is any possibility of the above mentioned scenario? 

PLsss let me know about this.


----------



## Want2Move2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,
One more on the same boat  finally got the assessment, but no use for this year. Why would they allow us to submit the eoi if this is not going to be in later? 
Can we reassess under a different anzsco code?
Anyone has a clue?
Thanks,
Neetha


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> One more on the same boat  finally got the assessment, but no use for this year. Why would they allow us to submit the eoi if this is not going to be in later?
> Can we reassess under a different anzsco code?
> Anyone has a clue?
> ...


Hi All,

After almost 3 months of preparation and a successful IELTS exam and ACS request lodged on March 12th, I just read that ICT BA ceiling is over. I mean it is very sad. But on the bright side, all of those who wrote IELTS and applied for ACS without knowing the ceiling info did good. I for once had a hope and wrote my exam well. Not sure if I would've had the same zeal if I knew the ceiling was reached. But now lets all wait for July 1st. Lets submit EOI as soon as possible and hope for the best.

And people thinking of changing the job code can do it. But you have to do the entire ACS process again. And the challenge is that your employer reference should now cater to the new code. I am not sure if this is feasible. But people who can get it and willing to spend another 450 $ can do it. And people who have yet not applied ACS can think about choosing a different code with the risk of getting a right employer reference. So all in all, lets hope for the best and wait patiently. I know its easier said than done. But there is no choice now and we can very well use some positive thoughts. And that is why I love this forum.

Good luck to all of us.

Sam


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

Am I right to assume that it is better to submit the EOI now even if the ceiling has been reached so that you are ahead of the queue?


----------



## smgk (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello All,

I am a new applicant.
ICT System/Business Analyst ceiling has reached 1800 out of 1800 and is scheduled to re-open on July1,2013.There are almost 3 months to go till July.

1) Should I get the Skill assessment/IELTS done by that time or should I wait till July for the quota to open?
2) Will ACS consider my case for Skill Assessment at this point?
3) Once Skill Assessment/IELTS is done should I submit EOI before July or not?
4) If I submit EOI and once the quota opens in July, I presume my EOI will be considered on first come first served basis and also on the points.
5) The last alternative is to make my husband as primary applicant but his point score is coming out to be 5 points less than mine.

Your inputs would really help.

Cheers,
SM


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

1) Should I get the Skill assessment/IELTS done by that time or should I wait till July for the quota to open? - Do not wait. You need the 3 months remaning for the IELTS and ACS Assessment so that it will all be ready once July comes.
2) Will ACS consider my case for Skill Assessment at this point? -- Yes
3) Once Skill Assessment/IELTS is done should I submit EOI before July or not? -- This is my question for others too, hope someone could shed light on this.
4) If I submit EOI and once the quota opens in July, I presume my EOI will be considered on first come first served basis and also on the points.
5) The last alternative is to make my husband as primary applicant but his point score is coming out to be 5 points less than mine - If his skill is in SOL1 then make him apply as primary. As long as his points will be at least 60 then this is fine, of course it goes without saying that the higher the score, the higher the chances of getting an invite.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

LucasLily1112 said:


> Am I right to assume that it is better to submit the EOI now even if the ceiling has been reached so that you are ahead of the queue?


Ofcourse yes. Say if you submitted today with 60 points and I submit a month later with same 60 points, you will be given priority because you submitted it earlier. The only scenario where it makes to lodge the EOI later is when you are in verge of getting 5 yrs experience in a month through ACS or so and holding back ACS to claim full 5 yrs instead of 3 years. But this is rare scenario. So if you have your ACS and IELTS already, there is no need to wait anymore friend. Go Ahead put yourself there. Good luck.

Satish


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

smgk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a new applicant.
> ICT System/Business Analyst ceiling has reached 1800 out of 1800 and is scheduled to re-open on July1,2013.There are almost 3 months to go till July.
> ...


SM,

Start your process as soon as possible. you can lodge your EOI anytime and does not depend on July 1st deadline. By the time you do your ielts and ACS assessment and lodge EOI it will be perfect timing. And you're right, the earlier you submit the priority is given to you when compared with someone who files later with same points. So do everything as soon as possible. Good luck.'

Sam


----------



## Want2Move2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After almost 3 months of preparation and a successful IELTS exam and ACS request lodged on March 12th, I just read that ICT BA ceiling is over. I mean it is very sad. But on the bright side, all of those who wrote IELTS and applied for ACS without knowing the ceiling info did good. I for once had a hope and wrote my exam well. Not sure if I would've had the same zeal if I knew the ceiling was reached. But now lets all wait for July 1st. Lets submit EOI as soon as possible and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the encouraging words...
I am still wondering from what one of the forum members have written based on the input from the agent regarding inviting applications from the unutilized categories! Yesterday while reading through the EOI, I also found that they mentioned it is highly unlikely to invite beyond and occupation ceiling, but they have not said they will not! So hope...hope...hope...
Cheers!


----------



## Want2Move2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

So, wanted to post the link which gives us hope...
Top 10 tips for submitting an expression of interest (EOI) in SkillSelect | Migration Blog
Check point no. 10 here.

BTW, if anyone is doing this via an agent, could you please check and update us in the forum. If we find similar messages, then there is a high chance that they could invite us earlier than 1st July 2013!
For us, since we did this independently, there is a very less chance to get any further info w.r.t occupatio celings 
Cheers!


----------



## smgk (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks all for your inputs  Really helps and motivates.
I should start the process of Skill assessment and IELTS asap but before moving ahead one more question:

- My skill (ICT Business/System Analyst) is in SOL and my husbands skill ( Marketing) is in CSOL. Can I still go for Visa subclass 189 or I can only apply in Visa subclass 190?
I am planning to take 5 points of my husbands skills as well.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

Want2Move2013 said:


> So, wanted to post the link which gives us hope...
> Top 10 tips for submitting an expression of interest (EOI) in SkillSelect | Migration Blog
> Check point no. 10 here.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

For folks whose agents have told that they might open unfilled quota, please re verify and ask for some kind of proof. I mean it is one thing to be hoping on something. But it should not raise false hopes. Occupation ceilings are formed to meet the demand and not have a great deal of people just from one particular group. And in any case a business analyst cannot fulfill the job requirement of a programmer. And point ten also says the same thing that it is unlikely. Amidst all the positive thoughts and hope, am just saying lets hope for the best. These agents might mislead you stating assumptions. But like I always believe a little hope on any positive assumption is good. So all those who are thinking of whether to write IELTS or submit ACS, please go ahead and submit for EOI asap. and lets all wait till the slot opens again. Good luck.

Sam


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

sam2905 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For folks whose agents have told that they might open unfilled quota, please re verify and ask for some kind of proof. I mean it is one thing to be hoping on something. But it should not raise false hopes. Occupation ceilings are formed to meet the demand and not have a great deal of people just from one particular group. And in any case a business analyst cannot fulfill the job requirement of a programmer. And point ten also says the same thing that it is unlikely. Amidst all the positive thoughts and hope, am just saying lets hope for the best. These agents might mislead you stating assumptions. But like I always believe a little hope on any positive assumption is good. So all those who are thinking of whether to write IELTS or submit ACS, please go ahead and submit for EOI asap. and lets all wait till the slot opens again. Good luck.
> 
> Sam


As per my agent. The ceiling limit is an assumption as knowing the exact number of requirements is nearly impossible. Australia is a dynamic economy and the number of requirements can vary in large number. 

The whole thing which was told me to me, and observing the pattern of ceilings, i guess the above statement makes sense. I dont know if the use unfilled qouta, but according to me there is chance. 

or may be i am just being too optimistic. 

i would also like to see some comments from the seniors here.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

I dont think they will invite more than the occupational ceiling states. Sponsored might be another story and someone might know better but i am sure 1800 for ICT BA is the limit for 189 and more will be invited after July when new ceilings are introduced. It is pointless to guess what the limit after July will be, but my guess is that anyone who applies within this Spring (Autumn in Aus ) has very good chance to get invited within 2013.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

piri said:


> I dont think they will invite more than the occupational ceiling states. Sponsored might be another story and someone might know better but i am sure 1800 for ICT BA is the limit for 189 and more will be invited after July when new ceilings are introduced. It is pointless to guess what the limit after July will be, but my guess is that anyone who applies within this Spring (Autumn in Aus ) has very good chance to get invited within 2013.


Does that mean if someone applies through 190, invitation might come. 190 doesnt have a ceiling??


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

I dont know, but in my understanding if local states and areas have need for certain skills they will advertise in their own website which skills they sponsor. 

I might be totally wrong also


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

piri said:


> I dont know, but in my understanding if local states and areas have need for certain skills they will advertise in their own website which skills they sponsor.
> 
> I might be totally wrong also


I read in skillselect report page :

"For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. "

Would be awesome if they do call us. But I think once ceiling is reached, then we got to wait.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

Well there you go, direct answer from the best source


----------



## altius (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post and I am not creating a new thread coz I thought this is a good thread to fit my query. This is my story.

My ACS assessment is done and is positive. Gave my IELTS and my overall score is 7.5. I am appliying for( yes you guessed it) System Analyst  . I called my agent today and asked him whether we can proceed with the EOI even though the quota is filled and he said we cannot proceed till July 2013 and we have to wait!!! Is this true I am getting the idea its not after reading this forum. Will I have to wait till July 2013 to proceed with my EOI and apply or can I do it now? Please advice...

Thanks in advance and all the best to everyone!

Cheers


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

In my opinnion and as i have read it is first come first served, so if you wait until July the chances are you cannot get invitation within this year. But if you do the EOI now you have good chance. I have not seen anywhere written if the ceiling is reached one cannot do the EOI. 

Please confirm this with someone else just to be sure 

BTW, is your agent MARA registered?


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

piri said:


> In my opinnion and as i have read it is first come first served, so if you wait until July the chances are you cannot get invitation within this year. But if you do the EOI now you have good chance. I have not seen anywhere written if the ceiling is reached one cannot do the EOI.
> 
> Please confirm this with someone else just to be sure
> 
> BTW, is your agent MARA registered?


Moreover EOI is valid for 2 years, so submitting EOI now should not be an issue in my view.


----------



## altius (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the quick reply! I am not sure if my agent is MARA registered. We are based in Dubai and didn't know about MARA till now. I just checked their website and it is not giving any details regarding registration. I went ahead and checked the MARA website but due to some reason its not opening. Anyways I will give them a call and en-quire. If EOI is valid for 2 yrs I think I should go ahead and apply instead of wait. Thank you again!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

No the ceiling applies to both 189/190 so all folks like me with their EOI stuck for ICT System/Business analyst should wait and hope 1) July Theres no change to points system 2)The occupations of ICT System/Business analyst do not get moved of of SOL
3) The Occupations get a good quota for next year

Does any one have any trend info on when is SOL expected to be revised or trends of the quota onICT System/Business analyst

Anything providing hope is most welcome

Regards AO



Birender said:


> Does that mean if someone applies through 190, invitation might come. 190 doesnt have a ceiling??


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

*"New ACS Application" OR "ACS Re-Validation" ?*

Hi Friends,

I would like to take your opinion on my case. 

I got positive ACS assessment in 2011 as Business Analyst and that time my experience was 6.4 years. This letter is expired now.

Continuing same job with same designation, now I have 8 years experience. To claim 15 points for 8 years:

1. Should I launch a new ACS application (to get 8 years experience on ACS letter) 
OR 
2. My old ACS letter with new validity date (Re-Validation) along-with updated reference letter from current employer will be enough for DIAC as evidence of 8 years experience?

So what do you suggest "New ACS Application" OR "ACS Re-Validation"? Please help so I can start the process.

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

LucasLily1112 said:


> I'm also a BA and still waiting for the results of my ACS Assessment. I guess we can't do anything but pray that we will be selected on the remaining slot OR that the ceiling will be a lot higher on July 1.


Yes very true.....


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

There is a new thread with related to the same topic.
please feel free to visit and add your thought as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/149524-1-july-2013-a.html

Cheers

XXX


----------



## altius (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks to your quick response I asked my agent to go ahead with the EOI. Eventhough they were a bit hesitant at first saying it will be wasting 3 months as the ceiling has already reached I was adamant and I got it filed. So I read my EOI which is submitted and I see

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? No*

Is this 'No' I am taking my wife and kid with me so I was thinking this should be a yes. I have sent them a mail but since there are a lot of people who have already filed their EOI I was hoping to get a correct feedback from you guys. BTW the agent is MARA registered 

Thanks again!


----------

